# HIIT's Journal



## HIIT (Jul 14, 2014)

Good morning fellow IronMag subscribers:

Goal 1:  Lose Body Fat

Goal 2:  Continue strength training in order to retain lean muscle

Goal 3:  Get into HIIT top shape!

I will be doing a 4-day Strength Split coupled with High Intensity Interval Training.

This morning:  HIIT Training Day 1

2 minute light jog
45 second sprint
Repeat X 8


----------



## HIIT (Jul 14, 2014)

Strength Training:  

Barbell Squats 3x8:  95, 105, 115
Romanian Deadlift (barbell) 3x10:  45,55,65
One Leg Elevated, Barbell Squat 3x15:  45, 45, 45


----------



## HIIT (Jul 15, 2014)

HIIT Training Day 2

15 second sprints
60 second jog

X12= 21 Minutes total.  This HIIT training was much tougher compared to Day 1!

I'm exhausted!  Later today I will be doing Chest, Back and Shoulders.


----------



## HIIT (Jul 15, 2014)

Strength Training Day 2:  Chest, Back, Shoulders

Barbell Bench Press 3x8:  135, 145, 155
Dumbbell 2-handed bent over rows 3x12:  30, 35, 40
One-Arm Dumbbell Shoulder Press 3x12:  25, 30, 35 (10x)


----------



## HIIT (Jul 22, 2014)

Good afternoon,

Yesterday I had the opportunity to do P90X Chest and Back which lasted a good 40 minutes.  Did a variety of different push-ups and pull-ups along with weighted back exercises.  It felt great to switch the workouts up!  I will be doing P90X plyometrics.  Diet has been nice and clean and Advocare products have kept me feeling great and energized throughout this entire process.


----------



## HIIT (Aug 16, 2014)

Good evening everyone.

I've been out of commission for awhile due to wrist tendonitis along with ITB syndrome.  Both very painful.  I was lucky enough to get a cortisone shot and the pain has subsided.  
I have a new workout routine for the next 12 to 16 weeks.

Strength


Monday : Chest

Tuesday: Back, Ab Ripper

Wednesday: Shoulders

Thursday: Arms, Ab Ripper

Friday: Legs

Saturday: Multi-purpose day

Sunday: Cardio, Ab Ripper
 
Core


Monday, Wednesday, Friday

3 sets of regular planks for 1 minute each.

3 sets of side planks for 30-45 seconds or maxtime.

 
All starts tomorrow!


----------



## HIIT (Aug 17, 2014)

Chest workout this morning
1.  DB Bench 5x5 (65)
2.  Incline DB Bench 4x8-12 (45)
3.  Cable Cross-overs 5x6 (30)
4. Machine Flys 4x8-12 (145).

Planks 3x1minute
Side planks (each side)  3x1minute


----------

